# Fabulous release worth there laurel here mine in cd media



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ceasar Vive!
Prague 1609. Music for emperor Rudolf II
What an amazing release On Supraphon what a great great label(neoligism required).

We have a missa by Carolus Luython, a couple of Flemish a mysterieous M.Maier which i wont to hear more from and several italians composer i.e de monte , cavazzoni

What an amazing album


----------

